# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  HolyGrail LD Project

## ChrisDeemian

Hello everyone,

A few days ago I started this thread where I asked the question weather it is possible to enter an LD outside of a REM phase (aka NREM). This would mean that it could be possible to go to sleep at night and directly start a LD, and utilise all night for riding dragons moving mountains and playing god...
Apparenntly it is possible to enter a dream from NREM, however there is a possibility that they are less vivid or more difficult to remember... But well, if it's not vivid enough, we will make it right?

As of this moment I am starting Project HolyGrail LD, I would like anyone who feels attracted to this idea to try it for lets say a minimum of a week and share experiences and hopefully create a universal technique that will benefit the LD community.

Anyone who would like to join, please mention your name in this thread and report your findings as often as possible.

Lets find that Holy Grail :boogie: 

- Chris

----------


## Native Dreamer

I would love to join but i've never had an full ld. if this topic still exists when I have my first count me in.

----------


## ChrisDeemian

> I would love to join but i've never had an full ld. if this topic still exists when I have my first count me in.



All level feedback is greatly appreciated. I suggest that you start by stimulating an SP like condition (just lie totally stil for like 15 minutes when you go to sleep) and try visualising a dream scene, don;t force it too much. When you got something tangible try to participate in the scene and see what happens...

- Chris

----------


## Illusi0n

Hum sounds good, count with me! Currently I'm training my WILD ability so this conjugates perfectly with my train. Still in mind isn't a easy thing, although i think it's not impossible! I have some WILD experience, i usually WILD at middle of the night or naps after lunch, I'm used to sleep paralysis.

I suggest doing some serious research about REM and NREM cycles, REM rebound, sensory deprivation, meditation, dream yoga (yoga nidra), astral projection techniques (even you don't believe  don't forget that still to be good techniques to inducting WILD)...I think these are the keys to the success!

----------


## Shift

Sounds like you're talking about http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=68720

Either way: Research Forum

----------


## Quigin

I'll try this! Count me in.

----------


## imj

What's the prize if I can do it?... ::D: . 

IMJ

----------


## ChrisDeemian

> What's the prize if I can do it?.... 
> 
> IMJ



The fact that you'd be a freaking legend  ::roll:: 

Anyway, I'm glad there are plenty of people willing to participate. We'll se what the first night brings ay?

- Chris

----------


## Native Dreamer

Okay I'm in. I think when we post our findings or results we should have an organized outline of the process for clarity.

----------


## imj

> The fact that you'd be a freaking legend 
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad there are plenty of people willing to participate. We'll se what the first night brings ay?
> 
> - Chris



The answer to this.."Can it be done 1st time before REM" is most likely but difficult because I personally have tried it before by using anchoring but it's very difficult to control and be lucid. I used a light on my desk and it's not bright but enough to see the light through eyelids and be aware of it. I think I was tired and within minutes my thoughts/attention drifted from the bulb on the desk to the area in the room and near the window area by that time it was already a dream and I 'saw' the wall open up but I tried to add my own elements in there it was difficult but possible because there's a reluctance that resists control once the thoughts are in dream form but was I lucid?...Maybe I was. I woke up shortly and tried it again...same thing happened. But this kind of dream before REM is tiring as it uses a great deal of mental projecting with the aid of the real thing.....but that's my account it may vary with other people... :smiley: . Btw I'm not a legend...LOL. It never happened again.. :Sad: .

IMJ

----------


## What??Me??

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! I was hoping for some kind of "Induce a Monty Python dream," damn. I'm in anyway I guess.

----------


## funeralhall

Well, I got nothing to do and I need to train in WILD a little more, so , I'm in..

----------


## inyourdreams

I notice you are a traceur, native dreamer. Are you a member of PKCali, because I was introduced to lucid dreaming from someone on that site.  ::?:

----------


## Native Dreamer

> I notice you are a traceur, native dreamer. Are you a member of PKCali, because I was introduced to lucid dreaming from someone on that site.



Indeed I am; 4 years. I'm afraid I am not apart of The Californian Parkour community. I reside in Washington State I mostly solo training and give occasional lessons. I have an American Parkour Account if you have one too maybe I mentioned it there, but otherwise no man. If you want to talk parkour, tricking, or anything else feel free to take this conversation to PM anytime. 
 :smiley: 
-Native Dreamer-

----------


## detroitLions1970

I'm skeptical, but count me in. I have plenty of time on my hands, and a willingness to learn whatever is required to attempt this (meditation, hypnosis...).

You can find my MSN / Email in my profile.

----------

